# India will be the most populous country in 2038



## Thete (Feb 1, 2012)

I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...

What do you think, a great assett to world economy or a catastrophe for the environment?


----------



## zzzz (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I will be 83 then, if I make it that far, and frankly at that age I won't give a damn!


----------



## Thete (Feb 2, 2012)

India set to overtake China as world's most populated country after adding 180m people in a decade | Mail Online

Here it is. "_United Nations projections show that India could overtake China and its 1.34billion people as the world's most populous nation by 2030_"

What really shocking is this: "_Despite growth slowing in India for the first time in 90 years, that *increase alone is nearly the population of Brazil.*_"


----------



## waltky (Feb 15, 2012)

Indian economy starting to falter...

*India's economy loses its luster*
_February 14, 2012 - India's much-heralded economic boom is faltering, with stock index declining 25 percent. Speed bump or meltdown?_


> India's rise looks to be on the skids for now.  President Obama came to India in November 2010 hoping to hitch America's recovery to the Asian nation's inexpensive labor and emerging middle-class con-sumers. Indians talked of a future when millions of their own would be lifted out of deep poverty.  What a difference a year makes. It's not just that India's economic growth has skidded to a halt. A series of key government reforms have stalled while an anticorruption campaign has created uncertainty about what tainted money lies beneath balance sheets. Investors are fleeing.  "Foreign investors are as nervous as we have ever seen them about India's global investment environment," says Nick Paulson-Ellis, India head for Espirito Santos Securities. "Many United States investors have pulled out entirely."
> 
> In 2011, foreign institutional investment totaled just a fifth of what it was in 2010, and India's benchmark stock index, the SENSEX, lost a quarter of its value.  If a crisis of confidence in India delays or derails the country's climb, the US faces a setback in its efforts to find a new China  one more interested in buying US goods and sharing democratic values. And for Indians, the price of under-performance means another generation  this time nearly one-sixth of humanity  burdened by widespread poverty.  "The two-point swing in growth this year from the projected 8 to 9 percent to 7 percent is a very big deal," says Gurcharan Das, an Indian economist and author. "Each percentage point is about 10 million new jobs."  While the US would be thankful to be staring at 6.9 percent growth, some experts say India needs at least 9 percent growth to keep pace with its population.
> 
> ...


----------



## boutym (Apr 18, 2012)

India is a shit hole.  It's been a shit hole and will always be a shit hole until they adopt western business practices and stop that stupid ass head bobble shit that as far as I can tell means only that they haven't the slightest idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

boutym said:


> India is a shit hole.  It's been a shit hole and will always be a shit hole until they adopt western business practices and stop that stupid ass head bobble shit that as far as I can tell means only that they haven't the slightest idea.




Great input, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

China is actually running right into the teeth of a declining population trend that will create all sorts of issues to be dealt with. India will experience the same in due course.


----------



## boutym (Apr 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > India is a shit hole.  It's been a shit hole and will always be a shit hole until they adopt western business practices and stop that stupid ass head bobble shit that as far as I can tell means only that they haven't the slightest idea.
> ...



Tell me why I'm wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...




Post something worth considering first, asshole.


----------



## pinqy (Apr 18, 2012)

From the Population Reference Bureau 2011 Data Sheet

Most Populous Countries 2011:

China 1,346,000,000
India 1,241,000,000
United States 312,000,000
Indonesia 238,000,000
Brazil 197,000,000
Pakistan 177,000,000
Nigeria 162,000,000
Bangladesh 151,000,000
Russia 143,000,000
Japan 128,000,000

Most Populous Counties 2050:

India 1,692,000,000
China 1,313,000,000
Nigeria 433,000,000
United States 423,000,000
Pakistan 314,000,000
Indonesia 309,000,000
Bangladesh 226,000,000
Brazil 223,000,000
Ethiopia 174,000,000
Philippines 150,000,000


----------



## boutym (Apr 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Obviously you have nothing.  Who's the asshole now?


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 18, 2012)

Thete said:


> I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...
> 
> What do you think, a great assett to world economy or a catastrophe for the environment?



Whether or not India ill be a great asset for the World Economy remains to be seen.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...



Still you, asshole.


----------



## boutym (Apr 18, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Thete said:
> 
> 
> > I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...
> ...



If they don't pull their heads out of their assess India will certainly not be an asset to anyone.  Even in the IT outsourcing arena companies are starting to realize that India just can't get the job done.  Sure, they can do it cheaper because they treat employees like shit and pay them next to nothing in comparison, but you get what you pay for.  They are still deeply entrenched in this stupid ass caste system and the women are treated terribly.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

This blanket bashing of India is what I was referring to, you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## boutym (Apr 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> This blanket bashing of India is what I was referring to, you stupid son of a bitch.



It's funny how the clueless resort right away to name calling when they can't come up with an intelligent reply.  You have proven yourself to be unworthy of my time.  You obviously support India and their backward ass ways of doing things, which is very likely why you haven't countered with anything except name calling.  Have a good day and I really hope that attitude of yours serves you well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 18, 2012)

Thete said:


> I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...
> 
> What do you think, a great assett to world economy or a catastrophe for the environment?



I don't know if this is a good thing for them, a quarter of that population is living under the poverty line on 40 cents a day, India is doing better economically but its a tall order to provide jobs and services for all those people.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 18, 2012)

Its also interesting how Indias population is so big when the Indian families I met have not really been that large, whereas Hispanic families in the US are pretty big but not even close to a billion yet.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 18, 2012)

Just what American workers need; an abundant supply of ready and willing cheap foreign labor.


----------



## pinqy (Apr 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Its also interesting how Indias population is so big when the Indian families I met have not really been that large, whereas Hispanic families in the US are pretty big but not even close to a billion yet.



Well, most of the Indians in the US are Middle Class or higher.  While in India they're mostly rural and 75% live on less than $2/day.  Educated middle class don't have as many kids as poor and rural.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 18, 2012)

pinqy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Its also interesting how Indias population is so big when the Indian families I met have not really been that large, whereas Hispanic families in the US are pretty big but not even close to a billion yet.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > This blanket bashing of India is what I was referring to, you stupid son of a bitch.
> ...



What the fuck have you "come up with" other than a blanket bashing of the country? Were you really so badly abused during all the many years you lived there?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2012)

So, how many years was it, boutym?


----------



## sublime (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been to India more than once, I still have a valid visa to travel there and will likely go again in the next year. Yes it is a backward place, water is scarce, they build things haphazardly all over the place, it's crowded, it's dirty, their standards of cleanliness leave a lot to be desired... And yes the head bobbing thing they do when you talk to them is kinda funny. 

BUT....

I have met some of the nicest people there. I have some very good friends there. They do have some qualities that would serve some of us well in our culture. But yeah, they got issues and will continue to have issues. 

Expecting them to adopt Western culture is absurd, they were occupied by the United Kingdom for how long??? Did that change their culture? Maybe a lil' bit, but for the most part, NO....

What we as citizens of the world have to do is get used to the fact that people are different and it doesn't matter why they are different, it doesn't make them wrong or bad, or stupid. It's just the way it is.

Mutual respect can go a long ways towards civility in this world.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2012)

sublime said:


> I have been to India more than once, I still have a valid visa to travel there and will likely go again in the next year. Yes it is a backward place, water is scarce, they build things haphazardly all over the place, it's crowded, it's dirty, their standards of cleanliness leave a lot to be desired... And yes the head bobbing thing they do when you talk to them is kinda funny.
> 
> BUT....
> 
> ...



Good post sir.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

sublime said:


> What we as citizens of the world have to do.





You are a citizen of whatever country issued your passport. Knock that 'we are the world' shit off.


----------



## boutym (Apr 23, 2012)

I've also been to India, but in a different capacity than Sub.  I am not bashing all Indians, as I do know some that are rather nice people.  But there is a large Indian population where I live and with the exception of the Indian women, the majority of the men are absolute assholes.

My dealings with them in an IT environment are quite different than yours may be Sub.  Again, I've found most (again, the women for the most part tend to be quite nice) to be rude and arrogant and unwilling to take responsibility for anything.  They throw each other under the bus so often it's hard to get to the bottom of anything.  The ones I dealt with destroy the rental units they stay in while in the US and skip out owning thousands in rent.  Again, this isn't all of them, but it was certainly the majority that I had dealings with.

As far as western culture, I didn't say they need to adopt our culture.  I said they need to adopt western business practices.  I have no problem with someone hanging onto their culture as long as that culture doesn't include criminal or uncivil acts against others, but it is not a secret that in India women are treated more like animals than humans.  Not singling India out in this respect, as there are many places where the same shit goes on, but the thread happens to be about India.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

boutym said:


> But there is a large Indian population where I live and with the exception of the Indian women, the majority of the men are absolute assholes.





Here we go. Now we start getting to the source of someone's abused ego...as expected...


----------



## boutym (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > But there is a large Indian population where I live and with the exception of the Indian women, the majority of the men are absolute assholes.
> ...



Ya know something there Unk, I don't think I've seen you inject anything of any substance into any of this.  I'm starting to wonder if you and Kosherbitch aren't the same person.


----------



## boutym (Apr 23, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...



In fact, after reading through some of your posts I haven't seen you inject much of anything into most of the threads.  Now I certainly haven't gone through all of your 9000+ posts, but based on what I have read of them  I'd say you're more of a post whore than anything.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> China is actually running right into the teeth of a declining population trend that will create all sorts of issues to be dealt with. India will experience the same in due course.



True in many senses! They will have 1 female for every 10 males and that spread could grow to 1 for every 20! That is going to be a lot of male adults not having children! After that they are going to have a aging population supported by a much smaller young population. That is a receipe for disaster. Not sure how they could avoid death panels!

However, what is their alternative? Populate until they use up ALL of their natural resources? They are between a rock and a hard place!


Note: India is having a similar toss out the girls for the boys population trend!


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 23, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Thete said:
> 
> 
> > I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...
> ...



I prefer their rise over red agitators China and Russia (both embraced free markets, but both are neither friend nor direct enemy of the US)!


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think Nigeria will bump up to #3! They are headed towards a bloody genocidal civil war based on secular lines. They have a slight Christian major and billigerent Muslim minority, that continues to slaugher inncoent Christian civilians. It won't be long before it falls into civil war. When that happens, women and children population usually fall far!




pinqy said:


> From the Population Reference Bureau 2011 Data Sheet
> 
> Most Populous Countries 2011:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...



Have you spoken to your therapist about your pain?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

boutym said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Do you think I might be Indian? Does that frighten you, little one?


----------



## boutym (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...



Not at all.  In fact, if you are then you are certainly giving me more ammunition for my assertions.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

boutym said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > boutym said:
> ...




You're scared, I can tell. Are the painful memories flooding back? Focus, focus, find your happy place.....


----------



## boutym (Apr 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not your fault. It's not your fault. It's not your fault.......


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfXpRn8uFL8]Good Will Hunting - It&#39;s Not Your Fault - Best Cry Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kawserahmed (May 18, 2012)

boutym said:


> India is a shit hole.  It's been a shit hole and will always be a shit hole until they adopt western business practices and stop that stupid ass head bobble shit that as far as I can tell means only that they haven't the slightest idea.



India is supposed to be one of the most powerful countries in the coming future. You can see the development in every sphere of their national and international life. You can not disagree if you are logical. but if you bargain you can go a long but I don't need to go that way as I am not an Indian. Rather I don't like India for some reasons which I don't want to share here.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2012)

Let me guess: Pakistani?


----------



## Franticfrank (May 21, 2012)

How can you generalise and call a nation of 1.2 billion people a shithole? Especially such a damn big place. Ever gone skiing in Kashmir? It might make you change your mind  But the with regards to population, the Chinese are really slowing down.


----------



## johngray123 (Jun 4, 2012)

As you said that India is will be most population country.As we see all the Indian politics i don't think that it will grow.Most of the Indian politics are corrupted they just now how to make money form Indian citizen. So now you can guess what will  happen.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 4, 2012)

After around 2050 or so the global population will begin to contract, so don't get too worked up about it.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thete said:


> I read this somewhere, and I guess it's going to happen, so...
> 
> What do you think, a great assett to world economy or a catastrophe for the environment?



It will lead to catratrophe! They have over 100 mil disgruntle muslims. They have a disputed territory. They have a rouge Muslim state that has nukes to their left and a disgruntle muslim nation to their right that has territory disputes also!

Then you have the internal problems. Female babies are frowned upon. They are doing the same thing China is doing. Back-room ultra-sounds are easy to upon and female fetuses are getting aborted in regularity. The femal to male ratio is getting larger and larger every year. Like China, India will be the land of a billion virgins. Not a good think when they country has disputed regions, religious fantics, mortal muslim enemy nations next door and a large, disloyal and violent Muslim minority that has caused problems in the past.

India is head for troubles if you ask me!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 4, 2012)

Franticfrank said:


> How can you generalise and call a nation of 1.2 billion people a shithole? Especially such a damn big place. Ever gone skiing in Kashmir? It might make you change your mind  But the with regards to population, the Chinese are really slowing down.



The quality of life is what makes a nation a shit hole not the population numbers.


----------



## johngray123 (Jun 13, 2012)

We can say that there is more population in India but we can guess that the more population  more tax will come from people if more tax will come there will be more money in the hands government.But its depends on government how to use that money.


----------

